# iPhone Apps for Tree Identification



## Barbara Gill (Mar 25, 2012)

I just discovered the Audubon Guide to North American Trees app. Along with the Leaf Snap app, identifying unknown trees in North America is easier.


----------



## Barbara Gill (Mar 25, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Barbara Gill said:
> 
> 
> > I just discovered the Audubon Guide to North American Trees app. Along with the Leaf Snap app, identifying unknown trees in North America is easier.
> ...



The Leaf Snap has not been too impressive but it is free. I like the Audubon so far. Which were you asking about?


----------

